# My Jigging Rapala Storage Boxes



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Got all new jigging rapalas this year and wanted to protect them better. When I was at Walmart I saw the 2 plano boxes that I was interested in buying. Ended up buying them since they were about $3 with tax. Had some foam at the house that I cut to size for the slots. Not sure if I want to make the foam a bit thinner on the right side or not but so far I'm happy with the results. I shook the boxes pretty hard and the raps didn't even move a little.


----------



## Amos (Jan 19, 2015)

I like them. Just saw those boxes today. I may have to go back and get some for my Raps.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

the plano spoon boxes may work better, instert nose down into hole and will keep then from bouncing.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

You are a serious rapper. Nice lure porn, I like.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Did some organizing as well


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

357Maximum said:


> You are a serious rapper. Nice lure porn, I like.


When I was at a garage sale a guy was selling new ones in the package for $2 so I purchased every color and size he had. Then Fish Usa had a buy 3 get 1 free deal so I bought all the colors and sizes I wasn't able to get at the garage sale.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

river rat78 said:


> When I was at a garage sale a guy was selling new ones in the package for $2 so I purchased every color and size he had. Then Fish Usa had a buy 3 get 1 free deal so I bought all the colors and sizes I wasn't able to get at the garage sale.



All I can say is that I am not worthy, holy cripes. Nice snag, lucky dawg.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Let's see what those boxes look like after 2 months of ice fishing!...lol mine are usually a disaster


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

MrFysch said:


> Let's see what those boxes look like after 2 months of ice fishing!...lol mine are usually a disaster


Oh im sure there going to be a mess... The reason I did it, is that the small boxes where better that 10yrs old, an had a rusty dust in them.... Plus wth what the jigs cost these days.... I figured I could take better care of them....


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

That is some nice lure porn. Mine are all stuffed into one box lol. I need to up my game that's for sure. If harry saw how jumbled up his jigs were in my box he would shoot me dead lmbo


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Lmbo,is laugh my butt off fyi


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

When I had my jigging raps I had them all in a double sided plano box. 6 slots on each side. It worked but the treble hooks would get tangled up all the time. Last year I saw someone do this to store their jigging raps. I thought it was a great idea so I wanted to do the same. Hopefully this will help store them along with me quickly finding the color I want to use.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

I final got around to working on a box for my spoons today and was referred back here as I was thinking about doing something a little different with my raps and noticed no one had written there name or phone numbers on there box. I know most will never lose a tackle box but I started doing this a few years. I put this information on my planer boards as well. I have only lost one board and got it back from having my name and phone number on it. I have picked up a couple boards and was able to return them as it had information on them. People really like getting there boards back, one guy was more excited his lucky spoon was still attached as well. Just cheap insurance and makes things easier then lost and found post.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

plano spoon box. Grabbed that Frank's double sided box last year, wast too impressed with it for the jigging rapalas, kept coming lose from the foam and getting beat around.


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Tried many boxes. My gear was rusty tangled and beat. got this in the fly department. Kinda nice seeing what lures everyone is using.


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

river rat78 said:


> Got all new jigging rapalas this year and wanted to protect them better. When I was at Walmart I saw the 2 plano boxes that I was interested in buying. Ended up buying them since they were about $3 with tax. Had some foam at the house that I cut to size for the slots. Not sure if I want to make the foam a bit thinner on the right side or not but so far I'm happy with the results. I shook the boxes pretty hard and the raps didn't even move a little.
> View attachment 196723
> View attachment 196724


that looks similar to what ive always done for my raps and airplane jigs which aren't as well made as raps I cut out Styrofoam and put it into the slots to lock them in place


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

reat idea


Jimw said:


> plano spoon box. Grabbed that Frank's double sided box last year, wast too impressed with it for the jigging rapalas, kept coming lose from the foam and getting beat around.


 great idea lol


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

does anyone use airplane jigs? those are deadly for walleye and pike the fin falls off much easier than jigging raps that's why I started using foam


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have used airplane jigs and taken walleye with them, however I prefer to fish walleye with the stuff showed in the picture above. The box without foam has worked well for me so many years I hate to change it at this time. In the new spoon box I wrote my name and number backwards on the inside under the foam to protect it from coming off so easy and it reads correct on the outside. I use a marker once in a while on the lids of the other boxes as it will wear off after a while.


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

Hear fishy fishy said:


> View attachment 242333
> I have used airplane jigs and taken walleye with them, however I prefer to fish walleye with the stuff showed in the picture above. The box without foam has worked well for me so many years I hate to change it at this time. In the new spoon box I wrote my name and number backwards on the inside under the foam to protect it from coming off so easy and it reads correct on the outside. I use a marker once in a while on the lids of the other boxes as it will wear off after a while.


yea you have a nice selection of lures there for sure...I have 2 jigging raps that I handpainted perch color 2 kastmasters and 5 airplane jigs without the wings lol. now Im gonna have to go to bass pro and spend 100 dollars


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

xhoosiericeman said:


> yea you have a nice selection of lures there for sure...I have 2 jigging raps that I handpainted perch color 2 kastmasters and 5 airplane jigs without the wings lol. now Im gonna have to go to bass pro and spend 100 dollars


and 3 chubby darters lol pike inhale those damn things enough to where I have to spend 20 minutes getting them out of a non keeper if its a keeper I just throw it on the ice and chage lures lol...and 3 Swedish pimples jeeezz lol I need to go to basspro


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

Hear fishy fishy said:


> View attachment 242333
> I have used airplane jigs and taken walleye with them, however I prefer to fish walleye with the stuff showed in the picture above. The box without foam has worked well for me so many years I hate to change it at this time. In the new spoon box I wrote my name and number backwards on the inside under the foam to protect it from coming off so easy and it reads correct on the outside. I use a marker once in a while on the lids of the other boxes as it will wear off after a while.


Nice job Matt. You remember to resharpen all them hooks up or are you leaving them for your dad to take care of?


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Spoon box for me as well. Works great


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks nice. I have been thinking about how to better organize ice fishing gear. This looks like the ticket. Thanks for sharing.


----------

